# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] Get the starter clothes you want

## fearfart

Seems like stating the obvious but eh.. It had me stumped as a complete newb. When you make a new char and skip coldharbour, you get an urn. LOOT IT, it contains random gear and goodies each time. No vendor value, but tradeable between chars. Its a small thing but if you absolutely must have a staff and heavy plate and you don't want to pay up or run around in prison rags, keep making and deleting chars while banking the goods untill happy  :Smile:

----------


## Bierdeife

It's timewaste, imo.

----------


## fearfart

> It's timewaste, imo.


Well some of the items have unique names and descriptions, such as the robe of sir cadwell the madman, all the pockets are full of lint. I do not know if the skin is unique or rare at any rate, but there you have it.  :Big Grin:

----------

